# Batch zum Https download



## Compane (4. September 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich komme nicht weiter ich würde am liebsten per batch dateien von einen https - Link downloaden.

Ich habe es schon mit wget probiert aber es Funktioniert nicht.
Bsp.: wget http://www.pctipp.ch/index.cfm?pid=1411&pk=29031

Ich denke mal es liegt daran das keine direkte Datei angegeben ist.
Könnt ihr mir weiter Helfen,

oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus

mfg
Compane


----------



## Maik (4. September 2007)

Hi,

deine Anfrage ist im "tutorials.de User-Treffen"-Forum falsch plaziert, weshalb ich den Thread ins "Internet"-Board verschiebe.


----------

